

HelloSign launches API for eSignatures - guiseppecalzone
http://blog.hellosign.com/hellosign-launches-new-and-improved-esignature-api/

======
arram
I can say without exaggeration that we use HelloSign at ZeroCater 5-10 times a
week. It saves us a ton of time.

------
marquis
May I thank whoever is behind HelloSign and HelloFax for making a really,
really annoying problem go away. Signing and especially faxing are relics of
an old age and thanks to these wonderful people I don't need to find a
fax/scanner, especially when travelling.

~~~
changdizzle
Thanks for being a HelloSign/Fax user! Any feedback, good or bad is very
helpful.

------
guiseppecalzone
Joseph here, co-founder of HelloSign.

Happy to answer any questions about the API.

~~~
TomStrickland
Do you have a NodeJS SDK?

~~~
changdizzle
Tom, not currently but it's on our roadmap. If you shoot me an e-mail at ed
[at] hellosign [dot] com, happy to notify you as soon as it's ready.

------
rblatz
Do you offer any sort of signature vault?

~~~
changdizzle
Are you asking if we store the signature requests for you? Yup! Happy to
clarify any questions at ed [at] hellosign [dot] com

------
gregcohn
Use cases pls.

~~~
changdizzle
Ed from BD @HelloSign here. Essentially any process that involves signing a
legally binding document is a valid use case because our API makes the process
that much simpler. The main ones we see are anyone that needs to send a lot of
forms, HR (onboarding, PTO, admin forms), Legal and Real Estate. We've also
seen teachers use us for permission slips, gyms for waivers, agencies for
releases, etc.

For more info on what an API integration with us entails, check out our case
study with Instacart - [http://blog.hellosign.com/instacart-fuels-growth-
automation/](http://blog.hellosign.com/instacart-fuels-growth-automation/)

Happy to answer any other questions!

